# Motor boat set up question/My Build Thread Now



## cddogfan1 (Nov 10, 2011)

I have a g3 1652 side consoul with a 60 hp 2 stroke yamaha. I am currently having a front consoul fabed up. My plan was to move the steering to the front and put a pump on my current motor. Well I was at marina today measuring a consoul to pattern mine off of. Started talking to owner and find out he has a 115 (80 @ foot) yamaha with a pump. I can trade my motor and get this one cheaper than buying a pump for my current motor. I know we are all hp freaks. But can the boat hold it and preform ok.


----------



## andrewt (Nov 10, 2011)

That's about as much as you would want on it but moving your console up front will help and you should be fine.


----------



## richg99 (Nov 10, 2011)

If I read the G3 site correctly, your boat is rated for a 60 hp max. 

I'd imagine both your state regs ( and a game warden).....as well as your insurance company...... might give you some problems. Whether or not you can run the boat with that much weight and power might be secondary if you have no insurance coverage ......and.....have to worry about a ticket every time you get into the boat. Rich

p.s. I know, I am just an old fuddy duddy!!


----------



## cddogfan1 (Nov 11, 2011)

I understand the legal and insurance issues. Really they are not that big of a concern to me. In GA the game wardens in my area do not enforce the hp rules. Except on HP restricted lakes. Not over powering on the rivers and big lakes. My insurance agent acts like it no big deal for him either. I know this set up is on the extrem limits. But if it will work I hate to pass on the deal. Any body know what a 01 2 stroke 115 yamaha weighs?


----------



## fender66 (Nov 11, 2011)

Depending on the state that you live (not sure about GA), hp regs are not enforced. In Missouri, you can put whatever motor you want on any boat no matter the ratings. I know Illinois is different. GA and others, ???
Just be careful. I ran a 225hp jet on a 1756 for a year before it blew up. I plan to rebuild some day too.


----------



## Canoeman (Nov 11, 2011)

Spec sheet for a 2001 yammy 2 strk 115 hp:

https://www.outboard-engine.com/enginespecs.php?recordID=238


----------



## cddogfan1 (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks for the specs. Says that the 115 is in the 358lb range. My current motor is 248 lb. So it is a extra 100 lb. But I am moving myself, 12 gal of gas, and 1 trolling battery. Seems ok to me. Any more opinions. Once I buy it there is no going back and I want to make sure I am making the righ decision.


----------



## Darkside (Nov 11, 2011)

The boat will handle the 80jet just fine. You'll also be able to run it at lower RPM's to save on fuel. Having owned this very same Yamaha 115 2 stroke outboard as a jet (converted it myself) - I can say two things.

1. Its a very reliable engine 
2. It's a gas hog when running it WOT

It pushed my 1966 32mph and it was a very heavy .190 bottom boat with 3/8" UHMW on the bottom. That 1652 should fly well into the upper 30's perhaps even more!


----------



## Canoeman (Nov 11, 2011)

Yup.. you'll be happy with the 115/80, due to moving weight around and having the extra rpm/power when you need it. I have a 115/80 currently and wish i went with the 150 or 200.. so go big.. or bigger if you can logistically afford to do it.

From what it sounds you may want a bigger gas tank than the 12.. i have a 17 and bring an extra 3 to 6 gallons for 2 and 3 day trips.


----------



## cddogfan1 (Nov 14, 2011)

Thanks for the info guys. Been good help. Looks like this is the direction I am going. Got my boat torn apart now going to get the consoul started this week. Will probably be asking more questions as the build goes on.


----------



## susqyg3 (Nov 20, 2011)

I have a g3 1756, and i have a 90/65 four stroke on it (rated up to 70hp). The hulls are very similar, and my motor is well over 400, so you should be fine as far as weight goes. I have a rear CC so it sags a bit in the back.. One thing to consider, if (and hopefully not) you would be involved in some sort of boating accident, being overpowered can definitely complicate things, especially in this sue-happy society we live in. It wouldn't hurt to contact g3 about the extra 100 pounds on the transom, and see if you need to reinforce it or anything.


----------



## cddogfan1 (Jan 12, 2012)

Allright guys I am commited to the swap now. I have my new consoul installed (will post some pics later). Now I have a few more questions.

1. To raise my transon do I use a bracket / jackplate or actually fab the transome up higher. I have a buddy that can do that easy (he built the consoul).

2. Is 4 inces the standard hight to raise it or do I need to get the motor first and measure off it.

3. Jet tunnell is it worth it. Again my buddy can do it but I do not want to owe him too much. He runs a fab business and will not let me pay him so I do not want to cut into his production time to much. Also my boat is a 1652 so with the 115/80 on the back and a 52 iin bottom will the motor be to heavy for the tunnel.

4. What about a poly intake. Is this a good alternative to a tunnell.


----------



## gotmuddy (Jan 14, 2012)

LOTS of 1648s on the current running 4 cylinder evinrudes. They will likely be comparable in weight to that yamaha.


----------

